# فنون ومهارات الحوار والإقناع



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (24 فبراير 2010)

الخوه الاعزاء......
انا شخصيا وجدت متعة جميلة جدا عند قراءة هذا الموضوع نتمني للجميع قراءته والاستفادة منه واتمني ان ينال اعجابكم....:77:


----------



## المهندس يحيى (25 فبراير 2010)

فعلا فنون ومهارات مفيدة !!! اذا كانت موجودة طبعا !!!!! .....تحياتي.....


----------



## ابو محمد العراقي (1 أبريل 2010)

تسلم اخي العزيز


----------



## khalid_walid (15 أبريل 2010)

merci pr le service


----------



## khalid_walid (15 أبريل 2010)

merci


----------



## khalid_walid (16 أبريل 2010)

c est vraiment utile


----------



## mohamad mourad (4 مايو 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ksmksam (4 مايو 2010)

عن ايش قصدك مافي رابط او موضوع حتى


----------

